# DIY enclosure



## MontyTheBredl (Feb 9, 2012)

hey guys, figured out today the 4ft aquarium is to much work so is now for sale $125 with cabinet and 4ft light (122cm long, 40cm deep and 45cm high). I just bought this cabinet off gumtree for a bargain at $15. Sliding locking doors so no stuffing with expensive glass. Just knock the shelves out and att a cheapy thermostat and lights and bam. Will be putting a Woma python in it. Picking the beast up on monday :lol:







Will add its 118cm long, 50cm deep and 50cm high. Will hold heat SOOOO much better and its gonna make life so much easier


----------



## mad_at_arms (Feb 9, 2012)

I reckon that middle upright would be taking somewhat of the load of that top piece, especially over a lenght of 4ft. If you take it out there might be a problem.
What is it made of?


----------



## MontyTheBredl (Feb 9, 2012)

Not sure but i think its melamine. If it has trouble then we will support it under the top. but nothing is going on top so it SHOULD be fine, but dont want to get home to find out it collapsed and a maltese ****szu and a very fat (id imagen) woma missing


----------



## Gruni (Feb 9, 2012)

Cut an opening through the centre upright and leave enough at the front and back to give support to the top. Besides it looks like the centre is part of the locking system isn't it?


----------



## MontyTheBredl (Feb 9, 2012)

Not sure, i cant see very well from the pics. Still less work than a glass aquarium. ive started on the rock wall, the peices are coming along awesome! burning the edge gives it the sickest look and you can customize is HOWEVER you want its so awesome haha :lol:


----------



## nonamesleft (Feb 9, 2012)

As long as you dont place anything on top the glass should be enough to stop the top sagging. Also, are they finger holes in the glass?

Oh and much better choice over the glass tank.


----------



## MontyTheBredl (Feb 9, 2012)

yeah finger holes I think, They will have to be filled in hahaha a much better choice i think too


----------



## Sir_Hiss (Feb 9, 2012)

if the back is also proper board and it is screwed in well it shouldn't be a problem. it wouldn't snap under its own weight. if its got a crap back it may sag and make it harder to slide your doors...

you could chop the edged side of each shelf down and make a thin strut. 2x 3cm width bits back to back would be fine

...i don't know if that's easy to understand, I'm not very good at explaining things by writing


----------



## browny (Feb 9, 2012)

have a look at the backing as it's easy to see if it's the same material or just nailed/stapled thin board for backing.

If it is just thin backing nailed/stapled on then don't remove the middle upright yet, remove the backing and screw on some equal size melamine etc as the rest of the cupboard is made from, removing the centre after this will keep it all square and in shape for you saving any hassles.

Lastly, the points of having a small support at the front is a really good idea for supporting the top as it will sag eventually no matter what and the pressure on the glass will give you big problems in the long run.



....sir hiss beat me to most my point I should read everything properly before I post


----------



## Pilbarensis (Feb 9, 2012)

You could use some tree branches or a stump to support it by placing them in the middle and strongly attaching them to the top and bottom of the vivarium. Anyway, can't wait to see it in action!


----------



## MontyTheBredl (Feb 11, 2012)

picked the tank up tonight. soooo much better than i origionally thought. He broke the kickboard we didnt need so he dropped it to $10 too. glass in mint condition and looks awesome. cant wait for my little Woma to be discovering around now 

Must say in nearly cost us our car and alot of injuries. Nearly had a head on with a car on melbourne hwy at 80km/h when a little Pulsar spun out in the wet heading towards us and veered out into our lane  that got the adrenaline pumping for sure. Towing a trailer too :shock:

 Awesome little tank. new Melamine back and lights etc, shall be good 

Getting there. used the melamine shelves for the back and currently 3/4 finished.. Time to finish for the night i think  We had to take the whole thing apart for the design of the middle shelf.. Ahwell thermostat will arrive monday so it should be done by wednesday or thursday,, then i have to save for a woma :shock: ahhhh thatll take a while


----------



## Virides (Feb 12, 2012)

You might want to patch up that hole in the glass so the snake can't escape - you may think it is too small, but small holes have surprised alot of people in the past.


----------



## MontyTheBredl (Feb 12, 2012)

oh bloody oath! first thing i thought of! just a decent square of glass will be glued over it and will double as the handle  heres the NEARLY finished project. Waiting on the thermostat and ceramic sockets + wire covers and wallah. found these sticks and a nice half piece of bark by the river this morning, a quick bake in the oven and a pressure wash and it come up briliant. we will be putting red sand down for a desert theme  Thinking of buying a sub adult bredli so i dont have to keep it in a click clack and worry about getting used to handling/feeding it as its my first snake


----------



## Virides (Feb 12, 2012)

MontyTheBredl said:


> oh bloody oath! first thing i thought of! just a decent square of glass will be glued over it and will double as the handle



We have finger grips for sliding glass if you are interested. You could get a circle of acrylic or similar to fill the hole and use our slider to hold it in place. The slider would make for a more unique handle than a block of glass . Have a look here - Virides - Stylish Enclosure Enhancements


----------



## MontyTheBredl (Feb 12, 2012)

Ah okay ill look into it


----------



## Gruni (Feb 13, 2012)

As Woma are ground dwellers you could consider making a draw that fits under the cabinet where the kickboard was and give it access through the floor of the cabinet.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Feb 13, 2012)

You'll need a dam for the substrate, unless you like the grinding sound that the sand makes under the glass.


----------



## MontyTheBredl (Feb 13, 2012)

Yeah we are siliconing all joins and putting a peice of 3cm high 10mm along the whole front of the glass. I will smother it in PVA glue and sprinkle sand over it for a natural look. Im going a Bredli now as Womas are to expensive and i need an advanced licence


----------



## mad_at_arms (Feb 13, 2012)

What about smaller pythons? That would be a lifetime enclosure for them.
What's the plan for heating?


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 13, 2012)

While youve got the silicone out, put some silicone in the shelf support holes inside the tank, any moisture that gets into the chipboard behind the melamine it will cause it to swell, and don't think that because you're getting a ground dweller that it will only use the floor as a bathroom .... Some seem to decide to go to the bathroom as they're climbing and they don't "dribble". Being 90% muscle they're known to powerpee occasionally! (up the walls, all over the glass, I've even had it on the roof ! !


----------



## MontyTheBredl (Feb 13, 2012)

Jaxrtfm said:


> While youve got the silicone out, put some silicone in the shelf support holes inside the tank, any moisture that gets into the chipboard behind the melamine it will cause it to swell, and don't think that because you're getting a ground dweller that it will only use the floor as a bathroom .... Some seem to decide to go to the bathroom as they're climbing and they don't "dribble". Being 90% muscle they're known to powerpee occasionally! (up the walls, all over the glass, I've even had it on the roof ! !


 gave me a good giggle hehe   yeah wood putty on every hole in sight ! its a must. As for heating, thermostat arrived today and we went to bunnings just then and got 3 light sockets and some 240v wire and plugs 

Finished :lol: Put the blue tounge in there while we modified his tank and he cirtainly agreed it was a sweet tank  Tank gets to 28 degrees running 3 40v lights in it so might have to get another couple of sokets put in or find some higher wattage bulbs  either way, im pretty bloody happy. Spent $25 so far


----------



## MontyTheBredl (Mar 4, 2012)

well now we have 2 on top of each other. all wired etc, top one has uv light in it, bottom one not yet. has cost around $150 so far, thats including tanks etc. Im looking out for another so i can put it on top again and get a bearded dragon.


----------



## WomaBoy (Aug 21, 2012)

Thats the maddest tank ever !


----------

